# mad river wading question



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone have a rough idea how long it would or hard it would be to wade from 36 to Millerstown road? I may be going out tomorrow but hate top wade through any nypmphing water and then back-so I was thinking upstream wade first and then down with steamers or soft hackles.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

According to my Mad map, it's about two miles, and a straight shot. Seems doable. The current was STRONG on Saturday though. I waded about a half a mile total and my quads were burning. Lateral movement on the river was very difficult. Be careful...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

River is pushing pretty hard right now .....its about 100cfm above normal .....Not saying you cant do it ...just stick close to the banks and be observant of where your at so your not walking where you should be fishing......Last time I looked the 36 gauge was at 290cfm...I was out last wkend and to get a good drift I was really having to keep up with everything ...I stuck two fish so it can be done ......


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

May take an hour or 2 lol. I usually just park at miller town and fish downstream or upstream, some of my best holes are 30 min wade north or south of there. I haven't checked water but I bet its gushing hard right now. I usually fish there in the early Summer with foam beetle with dropper and crush some big ones, got a 24 this past summer.


----------

